# How do I get rid of diatoms (brown algae)?



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello. I have had my 10g tank setup for about 6 months now. Just last month, it has been slowly taken over by diatoms. I think it is the 9350k lighting I just installed last month. In numbers, it is majorly overstocked, but it is a QT and the plants have kept all the toxicity to virtually in-existant (along with twice weekly water changes).

is there a way to be rid of this invasion? I don't know much about diatoms.:-?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, you can wipe the glass clean or you can just wait. They will go away on their own.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

ive found alot of fish and inverts that eat the stuff, including otto catfish


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

This is true, live bearers love it. But this is a quarantine tank, so I wouldn't advise putting fish in it to take care of a problem that is easily fixed with a scrubber.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I have "fixed" the problem with a scrubber in my cichlid tank, but it keeps comeing back.:-(


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

How long have you been fighting it?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

For the 10g QT, started December (when I added the light). 10g Cichlid tank, I don't know, maybe afew months ago. The cichlid tank is also growing some think, short, very dark green algae on a rock.

I think I might put an oto in the QT. I might have to take it out when I Q the Bolivian Rams, though.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I responded to this issue in your other thread, but for consistency here I'll repeat. Otos are shoaling fish so minimum 3 in a tank. But with diatoms, I would just remove what you need to (except on plant leaves they do no harm, just don't look nice depending upon one's point of view).


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I forgot about the oto catfish until today. I guess I was just useing both threads (I forgot about discussing it in the other thread).

I will discuss all further diatom issues in my other thread; http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/characins/need-help-setting-up-amazon-tetra-56575/page7/. Feel free to comment on the diatoms on there.

For the latest on my diatom issues, please visit the thread above, thank you.


----------

